# iTunes Movie Download-Computer Authorization issue



## HastaBShasta (Aug 10, 2011)

I just downloaded a TV Movie on my MacBook Pro via iTunes. I then proceeded to play the movie but a dialog box pops up and asks for my password to authorize my computer. I enter the password and it comes back and says that my computer is already authorized. When I click ok, then I go right back to square one ... I am looking at the movie icons which when clicked asks me for my password again for computer authoization
WHAT IS HAPPENING HERE???
The only thing that I can possibly think of in regards to this matter is the fact I am currently living in Costa Rica and iTunes is protecting copyrights for the USA. Even though it downloads the movie, it will not allow the movie to be played. Although I do download songs and audio books without any issues.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If you downloaded it from your country's iTunes store, than it should work in your region or it wouldn't be available.

Under the Advanced menu in iTunes, try to de-authorize your computer and than reauthorize it again.

If you still have problems, a couple links from Apple's site might help:

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1389
http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1420


----------

